# من المغرب محرك يشتغل على الماء



## tanji12 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

من المغرب محرك يشتغل على الماء 80%ماء و20 %بنزين او ديزل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El0tIGcwpcM&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى 
واليكم الموضوعات اللتى تشرح تلك التكنولوجيا

*=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html
*


*

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html

*
*

holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html
*


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم موعدنا مع طريقة جديدة جدا لاستخدام الماء كوقود للسيارات والمحركات 

وهنا يتم استخدام الماء كما هو ماء سائل 

ولا يتم تحليله الى غازات 

فتلك الطريقة تختلف عن الطرق السابقة لاستخدام الماء كوقود 

وذالك من خلال الجهاز الرائع للعالم الامريكي باول بانتونى Paul pantone 

الذى تم فك حبسه هذا العام 2009 من المستشفي اللتى تم احتجازة بها لعدة سنوات حتى يتم منعه من تدريس هذا الجهاز فى امريكا وفرنسا 
ويشرح لنا هذا العالم ان له 178 براءة اختراع واكتشاف لهذا الجهاز العجيب 

وانه يمكن استخدام كافة انواع الماء كوقود 
بداية من ماء البطاريات الحامضي 
الى فضلات الطعام والقمامة 
الى الزيوت اللتى تلقي من محركات السيارات بعد انتهاء استخدامها واسودادها 
الى البيبس كولا والكوكا كولا لانهم وقود فعال جدا للمحركات نظرا لاحتوائهم على حامض الستريك 
الى مياه البحر المالحة 
الى مياه الصرف الصحى الناتج من المنازل وخلافه 
الى البول الادمى = اعاذكم الله تعالى = لان البول يحتوى على نسبة كبيرة من الماء ومركبات هيدروجينية عضوية وحامض البوليك 

وان لم تجد وقود فقم بجمع غازات العادم وتبريدها لتحصل على وقود مجان وهو خليط من مواد كربونية وهيدروكربونية وماء 

لان الماء عند استخدامه كوقود لايتغير الى مواد واكاسيد اخرى مثل البترول ولكن يرجع فيصير ماء مرة اخرى فى صورة بخار ماء 

فهو الوقود الوحيد
على سطح الارض الذى لا ينفذ ابدا ولا يتغير 



الدرس الرابع - استخدام الماء كوقود بواسطة جهاز الجييت الامريكي GeeT للعالم Paul pantone 


اولا اسمه الجييت بمد حرف الياء 
حتى ان سمعته بالانكليزية يكون سهل التعرف عليه 

ثانيا 
هو يكشف احد اسرار الماء ولماذا جعل الله تعالى منه كل شئ حى 

ساشرح لكم الان نظرية عمله بطريقة مبسطه له 

ان الماء والافضل بخار الماء الساخن ان دخل مع الهواء الى سلندر = اسطوانة المحرك = سيحدث له الاتى 


1= سينضغط فى مشوار الكبس =الانضغاط= وعندما يصل البستم =المكبس= الى اعلى نقطة = النقطة الميته = يتحول الى نقط او قطرات من الماء 


2= وهنا تحدث الشرارة فيشتعل بها الوقود 
-
وهنا ملاحظة هامة ان كمية الوقود تكون قليلة جدا فهى لاتكفى لتوليد القدرة لدفع البستم الى اخر مشوارة وبالتالى دوران المحرك
-
وهنا تبداء تظرية عمل ال geet فتلك القطرات القلية للماء هى تحتوى اصلا على طاقة حرارية عالية جدا لانها==




ساخنه اصلا + عند انضغاط الغازات زادت درجة حرارتها + والاهم درجة الحرارة الناتجة من اشتعال الوقود القليل واللتى تصل الى 2000 درجة مئوية 
3= وهنا يتحول الماء الى بخار نتيجة هذا الانفجار للوقود ويتحول عمل المحرك من محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى فقط الى 
محرك يعمل على الاحتراق الداخلى والبخار 
فقد جمع بين نظرية عمل المحركات البخارية ومحركات الاحتراق الداخلى 

وهذا البخار هو الذى يولد القدرة الازمة لدوران المحرك فيستمر فى دفع البستم الى اخر مشوار 

=============================

وهنا تظهر قدرات الماء الخفية 

فمنها 


1= العمل على تبريد المحرك من الداخل 
نتيجة انه ماء والماء له اعلى نطاق حرارى لامتصاص الحرارة 

2= العمل على منع صدور اول اكاسيد الكربون لماذا ؟

لانه عند درجة حرارة 1650 يتحلل الماء الى هيدروجين وا كسجين وهنا يشتعل بعض الهيدروجين مع تلك الاكاسيد لانها قابلة للاشتعال 
وبالتالى تختفى الغازات السامة والمضرة للبيئة بااضافة الى توليد طاقة حرارية اضافية من اشتعال الهيدروجين 

3= يخرج من العادم الشكمان نسبة اضافية من غاز الاكسجين تصل الى 3% 

نتيجة اشتعال الهيدروجين السابق شرحه في الفقرة السابقة 

ولذالك يعد من افضل الاجهزة للحفاظ على البيئة وتحسينها 
فهو المحرك الوحيد الذى ينتج لنا اكسجين الى الهواء الجوى 


===============================

ونتيجة عمل المحرك على البارد = دافئء = فان زيت المحرك لايتغير تركيبه 

وكذالك لعدم وجود اكاسيد كربونية فان لون الزيت يظل اصفر ولا يسود ابدا 

=================

بعد فتح تلك المحركات اللتى تستخدم الجييت 
وجد الاتى 

ان السواد الكربونى الذى على سطح البستم وعلى الصمامات وغرفة الاحتراق قد اختفى 

وتحول كل شئ الى لون المعدن الاصلى كان المحرك جديد من المصنع

=============

ابسط طرق استخدام الجييت 
هى امرار ماسورة داخل ماسورة العادم = الشكمان = فى الاتجاه العكسي لخروج غازات العادم 

فكلما اقتربت من المحرك زادت حرارته البخار

=================

يتعمد الجيت على شئ يشبه الشيشة العربية اللتى تشرب بالقهاوى 
بمعنى ان المحرك يشفط الهواء من تلك الماسورة السابق ذكرها 

والطرف الاخر لتلك الماسورة يكون غاطس فى خلية من الماء والوقود 80% ماء 20% وقود

وان لم تجد وقود يمكن استخدام الكسر او بديله من المواد الكربوهيدراتية بالاضافة الى الببسي كولا اوالكوكولا نظرا للحامض القوى بداخلها 
ويمكن مشاهدة الكثير من التجارب الناجحة لها 
======================= 

ابسط الطرق كذالك استخدم بخار الماء ودفعه الى المحرك وستجد ان وفر الوقود كبير واختفاء الغازات 
مفيد جدا للفحص الفنى لترخيص السيارات 

فان كان المحرك يدخن فسيختفى الدخان وتتحسن قراءة جهاز الكشف 

ان اردت المزيد عنه هنا الرابط




54=


Hho Gas Respect To Paul Pantoneشرح لنظريته وقود الماء ومع سيارة تسير بالماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92312.html

55=


64=


New Car that run only on water no fuel !وداعا للبنزين واهلا بالما


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122037.html





New Car that run only on water no fuel ماء فقط لابنزين ‏(




1 2)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120787.html

6



75=

بدون تعليق !!!

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104280.html

9=

غير بنزين او ديزل سيارتك لارخص و افضل وقود على الارض وشاهد هذا المخترع ‏(



1 2) 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t91004.html

3=

أنتاج وقود الماء بايادى عربية -معهد تكنولوجيا بالمغرب العربي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92289.html

84

4=

Pantone GEET Multi-Fuels Processor #1 طريقة باتونى لانتاج وقود الماء للسيارات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92278.html


85=


holy shit...must see تجربة لوقود الماء من العجائب ومن المستحيلات - لابد ان تراها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92197.html


تكوين جهاز الجييت 

مع جهاز الجييت يمكن الاستغناء تماما عن الكربراتير لمحركات السيارات البنزين 
والاستغناء عن الحقنات =الرشاشات = البخاخات للديزل ومضخة الديزل

فلا حاجة لهما مع وجود جهاز الجيت 

وهو عبارة عن اناء يمكن ان يكون من الزجاج به 80% ماء و 20% وقود 

لافرق ان كان الوقود بنزين او مواد اخرى 

يتم ادخال ماسورة فى داخل ماسورة الشكمان = العادم = على ان يكون اتجاه غزات الوقود الى المحرك في عكس اتجاه غازات العادم الى الخارج 

ويتم استخدام جزء بسيط من غازات العادم مع الهزاؤ الجوي لتسخين غرفة الوقود والماء 

ودخولهم يكون اسفل سطح الماء حتى يتم تقلب الماء والوقود لنحل على مزيج بخارى منهم 

ويمر هذا المزيج الى ماسورة الوقود ليزداد سخونه كلما اقترب من المحرك 
وبهذا يتم عمل المحرك 
ولا ننسي ان بداخل ماسورة الوقود يوجد مايسمي الراد rad وهى قطعه حديدية تشبه المسمار فائدتها خنق الهواء والوقود وتسخينهم وخلطهم معا

===============

الى صور الجهاز 



 
​ 8.27.2009

 Paul Pantone - GEET Plasma Reactor 

DIY Diagram [Click on image to enlarge...]




The GEET unit demonstrated at the ExtraOrdinary Technology Conference in Albuquerque, NM, USA on Aug. 2, 2009.



The two pipe units on the left are GEET reactors.


  هنا صورة لجهاز قريب من الجييت 

يمكن تصنيعه وبيع كمشروع تجارى مربح جدا

فهو بسيط

ولايحتاج الى تركيب صعب فقط ثقب فى ماسورة الشكمان لتسخين الماء به

http://www.eco-nomical.com.au/dnn/GE...7/Default.aspx​






==============

روابط اخرى مفيدة 


 http://geetfriends.net/

http://geetfriends.net/


http://www.freeenergynews.com/Directory/Geet/



http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...3333190625456#


http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/t...-reactor-motor


سيارات تم التركيب للجهاز عليها 
http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/66%20miles%20per%20gallon%20in%20a%20Geo%20Metro.h tml


=============

http://www.jeremiahsviolins.com/metro.html

======================

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1nYD...eature=related
Retrokit Nano sur GE au Rwanda



-----------------------------------------------
Retrokit Nano sur tracteur : 30% d'économies.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGwT-...eature=related

-----------------------------------
طرق تركيب الجهازالصغير على الشكمان
RETROKIT E1-45

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awwL2vNm_Rs


------------------------------------------

Economiseur Retrokit Nano sur Toyota Hilux au Rwanda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqWBOz1owQ


------------------------------------------------------
بعض المنتجات
SPAD CT60 ( ce n'est pas un moteur à eau...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIv92...eature=related


-------------------------------------------


جهاز الجيت مركب على مولد للكهرباء كبير بالكنغو 



Retrokit Nano sur groupe électrogène ZAIN 16 KVA au Congo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv5ZS...eature=related








-----------------------------------

تركيب جهاز مصغر للجيت على الجرار الزراعى لتقليل استهلاك الديزل الى اكثر من النصف 


HYPNOW RETROKIT E2-70 - CG13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8qaY...eature=related




-------------------------------

شرح للمرشح الرياكتور
ممتاز
Réacteur endothermique Pentone et MHD avec un lifter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFeQ_...eature=related


-----------------------------




موتوسيكل هوندا يعمل بالماء 

honda amigo syteme pentone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvWyd...eature=related

-------------------------------
مصنع للجهاز في فرنسا

Vidéo France 3 national voiture moteur à eau, le plan pantone http://ebooks.soutien.fr



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT_69...eature=related

---------------------------------------

ورشووووووو

سيارة تعمل على جهاز الجيت
​Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Qp-S...eature=related


-----------------------

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

-----------------------------

هام جدا


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page


-------------------------------------------

طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI


------------------

===
الحصول على كهرباء من جهاز الجيت 
GEET coil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ04m...eature=related

-----------------------


اسرار دورة الوقود لجهاز الجيت 

Chris Robinson GEET workshop (1 of 3)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5Yc4...eature=related

-------------------------------

geet car pantone

تركيبه على سيارة اسكودا فليشيا 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGTtF...eature=related​

==========================================



تركيب جهاز الجيت على موتوسيكل صغير


GEET geely Scooter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUGZh...eature=related


================================================


الجيت على موتوسيكل كبير والسيارات 

GEET 1587CC V-Twin Motorcycle



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YA33T...eature=related




=========================================

GEET News Clip Mountin Dew




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_HO...eature=related


======================================
جديد
2009
GEET 24 HP Power Washer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbPW9...eature=related


======================================

GEET Fuel Processor test



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QmiT...eature=related


===============================================

25 GEET fuel processor - Generator Project - How to build GEET Fuel Processor





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljw87...eature=related

=====================================

GEET Vapor Carb Generator



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKa1z...eature=related

============================

GEET



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHA8L...eature=related



==============================

شرح وتحليل 
GEET Fuel Processor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H0_X...eature=related

======================
باقي الشرح السابق
GEET Fuel Processor deel 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUpFf...eature=related


=================================

GEET test 6 - runs on used oil, water, 2-stroke mix




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AONKn...eature=related

=======================

شرح جديد للجيت


4# HHO- GeetPantone Hybrid testing



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-uj6...eature=related

=========================================

5# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoMJ3...eature=related

===================================

6# HHO-Geet Pantone Hybrid testing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYzL...eature=related

===============================


طريقة صنع جهاز الجيت من خامات محلية تباع بمحلات الادوات الصحية والسباكة 
How to assemble a Geet reaktor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRefFnlktdI

======================================


شرح اسرار وطريقة عمل الماء كوقود فى جهاز الجيت 
GEET/Pantone Hybrid demonstration


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wd4ek...e=channel_page



وهنا 

الباقي

Geet Pantone Engine Concept Demo by Andreas Kalcker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYjmJ...e=channel_page

================================================

A geet engine in action!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPhYc...eature=related






==============================



شرح اخر لجهاز الجيت

GEET Fuel Processor - test 4 - revelation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMWWS...eature=related

======================================

GEET test 5 - successful build



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYtJRieTMwU


========================================


GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8



============================


Swa-Plasma run on 80% water


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Is...eature=related

==========================

Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système plein




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSe6L...eature=related

==================================

فديو 3 دي للجهاز 

Watch this video in a new window






Echo-Moteur² - Aperçu du système transparent



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khs_T...eature=related

=============================


مشروع تخرج للشباب العربي فى المغرب لجهاز الجيت 

Essai d'un moteur aves le système Pantone




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeC4b...eature=related


====================================

تجربة الجهاز على سيارة كبيرة في فرنسا


Projet echo-moteur - tests du 25/01/07_01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1tMv...eature=related*


----------



## hussien95 (29 أبريل 2012)

ألف شكر أخي الكريم موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## نسر النت (29 أبريل 2012)

كيف يتم خلط الماء بالبنزين او السولار ؟ انتو بتنقلوا وخلاص ارجوا حد يرد عليا


----------



## الريس المحب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا قمت بتصنيع الجهاز وطبقت كل التفاصيل والجهاز اشتغل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولكنه اشغل على بخار الوقود فقط اي عندما نفذ الوقود انطفىء المحرك
شكر لكم


----------



## rmadan0056 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الريس المحب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا قمت بتصنيع الجهاز وطبقت كل التفاصيل والجهاز اشتغل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولكنه اشغل على بخار الوقود فقط اي عندما نفذ الوقود انطفىء المحرك
> شكر لكم


اللة يفتح عليك و ياريت تشرح لنا طريقة التنفيذ للجهاز وندعو لك بالتوفيق


----------

